# Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler



## Stulle (20. September 2017)

So mein Letzter post als "freier" Mann!

Was könnte so wichtig sein das ich noch kurz vor einer Hochzeit darüber schreibe?

*Perlen  :g*

Ja wirklich ganz gewöhnliche Perlen, jeder Grund/Posen/Spinnangler braucht in irgendeiner form Perlen als Stopper oder Knotenschoner. 

Die Angelindustrie versorgt uns gerne für horende Preise mit perlen schlechter bis mittlerer Qualität. 

Doch was tun wenn man keinen großen Laden in der nähe hat oder das Geld lieber für wichtigeres ausgeben möchte. 

Man besucht den Bastelshop (ggf mit Frau/Tochter) diese läden halten eine nahezu unerschöpflichen Vorrat an perlen in Plastik und Glaß von Super klein bis richtig groß. 












Große Perlen mit großem Loch bei Schnurstärken über '45






Mittlere Perlen mit kleinem Loch fürs Ansitzangeln.






Kleine Perlen als Zwischenstück oder beim Posenangeln.











Ultra kleine Perlen beim Spinnfischen.
|kopfkrat Sry das bild ist defekt #c muss ich nachliefern.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Und das Beste; die Verkaufseinheiten sind so groß und billig - ein Besuch im Laden und man ist für die nächsten 50 Jahre gut versorgt...:m


----------



## Stulle (20. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und das Beste; die Verkaufseinheiten sind so groß und billig - ein Besuch im Laden und man ist für die nächsten 50 Jahre gut versorgt...:m


Ich hab die online in kg Einheiten gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Als "freier" oder als "Feier" Mann??
;-))))

Klasse und danke - wieder im Sammelthread verewigt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329766


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

https://m.doreenbeads.com/de/

Passend hierzu  wer da keine passende Perle findet sucht welche für hinten. Hab glaube für nen EUR 500 bekommen damals


----------



## Hering 58 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*



Stulle schrieb:


> So mein Letzter post als "feier" Mann!
> 
> Was könnte so wichtig sein das ich noch kurz vor einer Hochzeit darüber schreibe?



Denn mal alles gute und lass dich nicht unterkriegen. :q #6
Dein nächstes Posting schreibst du als nicht freier Mann.:vik:


----------



## Stulle (20. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Denn mal alles gute und lass dich nicht unterkriegen. :q #6
> Dein nächstes Posting schreibst du als nicht freier Mann.:vik:


Ups [emoji55]


----------



## Tigersclaw (21. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Joa auch von mir schon mal alles gute 

Zum thema Perlen muss ich schreiben VORSICHT bei Glasperlen!! Ich hatte mir mal ein paar fürs T-/C- Rig aus'm Bastelladen gekauft und recht schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Jede Menge Abrisse durch scharfe Kanten. Bin dann wieder auf die teuren aus'm Angelshop umgestiegen ;(


----------



## Eggi 1 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Ich verwende schon seit Jahren Perlen aus Holz, als Knotenschutz und für
diverse Montagen.
Funktioniert auch ganz gut.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Treiben die nicht auf?
Ich hatte mit den Glasperlen bisher Glück, nur wenn sie aufs festblei donnern gehen sie mal verlustig


----------



## Purist (21. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Ach ja, ich erinnere mich noch an alte Brandungsmontagen: Sargblei von 150g sollte man mit 3 Glasperlen "stoppen"- nach einem Wurf war noch eine halbe Perle übrig und die Schnur beschädigt. Wenn man Pech hatte, flog das Blei dadurch samt Wattwurm am Haken gleich mit weg. 

@Stulle: Gehe noch einen Schritt weiter und schau dich beim Schmuckselbstbau um. Da gibt's Metallperlen zu ähnlichen Kursen in 100/200 Stück Tüten z.B. für den Montagen oder Spinnerselbstbau. Auch die Werkzeuge, z.B. Rundzangen, taugen dafür und sind richtig günstig zu bekommen. Ob Ebay oder Aliexpress und Co billiger sind, lasse ich mal offen. Viele Händler aus Deutschland haben hierbei auch konkurrenzfähige Preise für den Chinakram.


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Gummi Perlen schützen den Knoten immer noch am besten .


----------



## Eggi 1 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Treiben die nicht auf?



Ja, normalerweise schon, aber bei Grundmontagen mit Futterkorb
oder Laufblei spielt das keine Rolle. Ebenso bei Posenmontagen,
verwende dann entsprechend ein wenig mehr Blei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Ich brauche für mein Feedern solche Perlen und suchte mir einen Ast ab bei gängigen Händlern, ganz zu schweigen vom Preis her. Natürlich habe ich gleich deinen Tipp mit dem Basteln verfolgt, umgesetzt und jetzt bin ich um 1000 Perlen reicher.

Klasse, danke dir!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie Anglerboard hilft ;-)


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich brauche für mein Feedern solche Perlen und suchte mir einen Ast ab bei gängigen Händlern, ganz zu schweigen vom Preis her. Natürlich habe ich gleich deinen Tipp mit dem Basteln verfolgt, umgesetzt und jetzt bin ich um 1000 Perlen reicher.
> 
> Klasse, danke dir!


Schön das es hilft [emoji16]. Was für perlen nimmst du denn beim Feedern? Das ist nicht meine Welt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*



Stulle schrieb:


> Schön das es hilft [emoji16]. Was für perlen nimmst du denn beim Feedern? Das ist nicht meine Welt.



Ich brauche fürs Binden von Montagen Perlen für einen frei beweglichen Seitenarm. Der Durchmesser muss aber passen, weil der Seitenarm beim Aufprall durch einen Gummistopper gepuffert wird. Sind die Perlen im Durchmesser zu Groß, rutschen sie auf den Stopper und die Montage ist sinnbefreit. Mit ein wenig Pech rutscht alles drüber und klemmt direkt am Haken.

Ich konnte mir gleich mal passende Perlen im 500er Pack für 4,99 Euro kaufen. Selbige im Angelbedarf....Ohne Worte.


----------



## Hans52152 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Stulle's Trickkiste: Perlen für die Angler*

Es gibt noch Perlen mit angebautem Wirbel und Snap, die frei auf der Schnur laufen.


----------

